

Ask HN: Landing pages ('coming soon' etc) that don't suck - donohoe

I've built out a page for a new project but until its ready to go I need something up for those who hit the domain.<p>I could do some basic minimal version of the page with 'Coming Soon' etc but I'd rather do something a little more fun and memorable.<p>Do you know any examples of these pages thats stood out, or handled the whole notion in a good way?
======
terra_t
<http://ookaboo.com/1/>

------
Raphael
Countdown clocks are rad.

~~~
donohoe
Not bad. In this case that won't be applicable, but I can see some other
places where I could use that. Much appreciated.

